# anyone eat sushi when cutting ?



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

just wondering if anyone eats sushi when dieting? if so what do you have in it ? thinking of trying something new.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

IIFIYM


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I love sushi, it's one of my fave foods. Unfortunately the macros aren't as good as you may think in a lot of the dishes carb : protein wise if you're after that, but there is 0 fat in 99% of it. The California roll has avocado in it which isn't too bad.

Although, beef sashimi is the absolute dogs dangles (pretty much raw beef with a corriander sauce), and that's carb free! It's tiny though. Just get down to a sushi bar and fill your boots. It's ****ing lovely stuff.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

love sushi, but most is very carb dense.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't eat Sushi if I was paid too it tastes horrendous! My 2nd year of uni I lived with 2 Korean chicks they made me Sushi stuff nearly every night... I wanted to die :crying:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'dgo for sashimi. Pretty much just raw fish. What's not to love?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Bet they had good bodies though.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

chilli said:


> I'dgo for sashimi. Pretty much just raw fish. What's not to love?


Yep, and if you have a Wasabi near you the salmon sashimi box has pretty decent macros for someone on a cut. 230cals, 25protein, 10g fat, minimal carbs.

....only problem is it's about £4-5 per box, and if it's lunch then you're gonna need two boxes. Two boxes is surprisingly filling. Not exactly cheap though...


----------



## joshmartin99999 (Nov 7, 2012)

I love salmon and tuna sashimi it has pretty decent macros for a cut. 250cals, 20-30 protein, 5-10g fat, minimal carbs. If you like to have more carbs then go for the rice as well. I prefer to have salad with the sashimi- like advocado, carotts, cucumber, watercress w./ seaweed on top, add a sauce: Juice of 1 lemon, 1 Tablespoon squeezed ginger and soy sauce. Thats really good and has no fat, except the advocado.


----------

